
Social Networking Niches - domp
http://businessweek.com/technology/content/mar2007/tc20070314_884996.htm?chan=top+news_top+news+index_businessweek+exclusives
======
ereldon
i don't see why biz week mentions myspace and friendster first -- facebook
whoops friendster's ass as far as #s are concerned, and is gonna be overtaking
myspace pretty soon in terms of %returning users/day.

~~~
domp
I totally agree. It makes them sound like they don't know what they're talking
about. I also thought it was funny that now they're describing these amazing
'niches' that are being worked on when it's been happening for a real long
time.

